# Dropper post for xs bike



## Bitterrootbiker (Dec 6, 2014)

I just bought an xs Giant Lust 1 and want to get a dropper post. Any ideas on the lightest weight model and whether there is a problem using a dropper post on such a small frame?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Hopefully your LBS is well versed. There are several numbers you have to keep in mind.
1. seatpost diameter that the dropper fits into
2. how much the dropper post can go into the seat post. If the seat tube is straight, it is generally not an issue. If it has a bend in it, or is truncated you will be limited in the length of the dropper
3. how much drop the dropper post has. This relates to #2. This is the difference between fully extended and fully dropped, and can usually be adjusted.

There are a whole bunch of different brands, and it may come down to which one will fit all the parameters of your particular frame. It's too bad it didn't come with one; that would have saved you some time and energy. When I did a retrofit to my Specialized, there was only one dropper post on the planet that would fit that bike.


----------



## Rei Miraa (Jul 31, 2014)

On my small woman's trance the seat tube is very short. So the KS supernatural 75mmX300. With 30.9 diameter seems to fit well. I have 29" inseam
My only other option it seemed was the specialized. Commander and just wasn't as impressed with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

100mm drop KS LEV is exactly what you want....


----------

